

1994: "Today": "What is the Internet, Anyway?" - jasonabelli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs7iG1mNjI

======
jasonabelli
I remember going on the internet my senior year in high school 95. It took
forever to load AOL. Then you had to listen to all the screeching to get to my
favorite search engine "Web Crawler" LOL. Then it would take 5 minutes to get
a picture to load on the screen. I remember people saying someday you will be
able to get videos and stuff. LOL. It seemed impossible and there were a lot
of people saying it would be impossible because you could never fit that much
info over the network. Guess they were wrong.

------
motoford
I remember flipping channels one day and saw Bryant Gumbel on screen with an
email address superimposed. (Was he on "Today" I never watched those shows so
don't remember which one it was).

He said that viewers could contact the show via email, and he read off the
address. It was something like today.show@nbc.com (I made this up, not exact,
but I remember it having more than one dot in the address).

Gumbel didn't say "dot", he just did a long pause when he got to each dot,
which I guess were periods to him.

------
jasonabelli
Amazing how much has changed in 18 years.

